# Which diet ?



## Debz5564 (Mar 23, 2022)

Hi
which diet is best for type 2 and weight loss
low carb or
calorie control ?


----------



## Leadinglights (Mar 23, 2022)

Debz5564 said:


> Hi
> which diet is best for type 2 and weight loss
> low carb or
> calorie control ?


There are some replies in your other post, but as it is carbs which convert to glucose, low carb is what many people follow though some also keep a watchful eye on calories.


----------



## Windy (Mar 28, 2022)

Debz5564 said:


> Hi
> which diet is best for type 2 and weight loss
> low carb or
> calorie control ?


I do both - 1500 calories a day and I try and restrict my carbs to about 50g. I realise that 50g is a bit low, and 130g is low carb, but carbs seem to have a lot of calories in them too :-/
I can recommend the Caldesi diabetes weight loss cook book. I bought a copy from Amazon and the recipes are nice. It's low carb and low cal mostly. 
Find something that works for you - low carb isn't for everyone. Best of luck, Sarah


----------



## rebrascora (Mar 28, 2022)

Thinks to consider when deciding what route to try first (there is no best diet....just the one that works for you) is to consider how much if any weight you have to lose to get down to a normal BMI and how have you dieted in the past? 

For me, I have been a Yo-Yo dieter in the past. So lost 2-3 stones and then slowly put it back on as I went back to my old bad eating habits. So I know I can successfully follow a low calorie diet but once the diet ends, I struggle to sustain the weight loss. Totally changing the way I approach food and cutting out the high carb foods has helped me gain much better control (no desperate cravings and need less food without feeling hungry) and I see it as a way of eating for life and my tastes have changed in that I now enjoy a range of taste sensations and in particular a greater appreciation for sour, bitter and savoury flavours, rather than always craving sweet. For me, the Low Calorie route would lead to short term success but longer term for sustainability, I need Low Carb. 
Both are effective options, especially when coupled with a brisk daily walk if you are able, but one might be more suited to you than the other depending upon your lifestyle, dieting history and relationship with food.


----------



## Windy (Mar 28, 2022)

Like @rebrascora, I also don't get food cravings on low carb, and that's a win for me, as it stops me looking in the fridge for snacks.


----------



## ColinUK (Mar 29, 2022)

I've got a thread running about following a very low calorie diet (800 calorie max - as from the Newcastle Diet) and using the shakes means I'm not hungry. Yes it takes effort but it's quite simple as it removes the element of choice. 

I did experience carb creep over the last year and didn't use the shakes as suggested once the weight started to tick up so I'm back on them now and the weight is coming off again. This time I will use them more as recommended after I've done this bit of weight loss - I'll monitor weight weekly and if I've ticked up by more than a couple of kilo I'll use the shakes again for a few days or so and get the weight down. 
I'll also intend to follow a low carb way of eating and hopefully that will keep the weight off. It does seem to be very successful in managing weight and BG levels with many on this forum and the science suggests it's a good, healthy, way of eating for many. 

Can't recall where I read it but certainly I've read advice saying pick either low carb or low calorie and stick to one but for me it's much more practical to do a combo of both.


----------

